# Paris by car



## DanielFigFoz (Mar 10, 2007)

Unusual and interesting.


----------



## diddyD (May 12, 2014)

I say same^


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

A unique approach to a photothread! I like it because it gets us out of the touristy parts to see parts of Paris that are not often shown here.


----------



## Charles Portis (Mar 13, 2015)

^^ Thank you all for your kind encouragements.

Our work needs some massive improvement though.
For example, my photographer is, for some reason, totally unable to take a decent picture in a tunnel. Everything gets blurry, mashed up and, even by the low standards I setted up on here, unpublishable.
Here is the less unacceptable of the lot.

*29. Tunnel de la Défense*

Tunnel de la Défense by silvertown2012, on Flickr

I had in view to start a series on the Tunnel de la Défense, a nice 5km long stretch of underground road that is bringing me to my work every day through the Department 92, but we have to put the project on hold until we solve the problem.


----------



## Charles Portis (Mar 13, 2015)

Honey, where is your shoe?

*30. Neuilly-sur-Seine - Avenue Charles de Gaulle*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Interesting, very nice photos (especially in previous page)


----------



## Charles Portis (Mar 13, 2015)

Thank you christos-greece. I will try some times to throw in some of these "nice photos" that are your delight


----------



## Charles Portis (Mar 13, 2015)

*31. Paris 16*









The New Masters of Paris


----------



## charliewong90 (Nov 24, 2009)

cool thread....like your idea.


----------



## Charles Portis (Mar 13, 2015)

^^Thank you *Charlie Wong 90*


----------



## Charles Portis (Mar 13, 2015)

Tour de France is over.

*32. Paris 17 - Place de la Porte Maillot*


----------



## stevekeiretsu (Sep 25, 2011)

the photos aren't technically the greatest, obviously, but I really like your concept and your tone of commentary, keep it coming!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Indeed :yes: ...Charles, more photos please


----------



## diddyD (May 12, 2014)

Cool


----------



## tony77 (Aug 1, 2015)

very nice


----------



## Charles Portis (Mar 13, 2015)

^^Thanks guys. Much appreciated.

*33. Chatou (78)*









Ligier... Believe it or not but those guys ran a Formula 1 team during 20 years :nuts:


----------



## Charles Portis (Mar 13, 2015)

The Triumph

*34 + 35. Neuilly-sur-Seine (92) - Avenue Charles de Gaulle*


----------



## Charles Portis (Mar 13, 2015)

Say cheese

*36. Bougival (78)*


----------



## Charles Portis (Mar 13, 2015)

Thanks for the likes diddyD. Always pleasing!


In the French Flag series...

*37. Paris 19 - Avenue Jean Jaurès*


----------



## Charles Portis (Mar 13, 2015)

Haussmannian.

*38. Paris 16 - Avenue Kléber*

Haussmann by silvertown2012, on Flickr


----------

